# Uber eats savannah-hilton head



## Sheag (Mar 20, 2018)

Does anyone know if uber eats in savannah-hilton head allows delivery by bike? I signef up to drive in austin,tx and I'm relocating to savannah, where I want to continue to deliver by bike. Please don't suggest I check the app or site, it gives me the general message about bike/scooter requirements. Thank!


----------

